# Look up



## Michael Morris (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes, they're working.

Yes, I know they're floating about 10 pixels away from the left and top.  Can't prevent that - it's the way Vbulletin aligns stuff.

Yes, I know the menus are 10 pixels too low.  I'm contemplating a way to correct that and doubting whether it will work.

I've tested the pages in Netscape 7 and IE 6.  I would welcome confirmations of proper operation (or disasterous crashing) on other browsers.


----------



## hong (Nov 29, 2003)

D00d, menu text in boldface is so Windows 3.1.


Hong "now up to 3.11ed for Workgroups" Ooi


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 29, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> D00d, menu text in boldface is so Windows 3.1.
> 
> 
> Hong "now up to 3.11ed for Workgroups" Ooi




You got a javascript to run on a browser that works on a windows 3.x machine??

::drops over dead in amazement::


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 29, 2003)

What exactly are we talking about here?


----------



## Staffan (Nov 29, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> I've tested the pages in Netscape 7 and IE 6. I would welcome confirmations of proper operation (or disasterous crashing) on other browsers.



 They appear to work fine in Mozilla 1.4  on Solaris.


----------



## BobROE (Nov 29, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Yes, they're working.
> 
> Yes, I know they're floating about 10 pixels away from the left and top.  Can't prevent that - it's the way Vbulletin aligns stuff.
> 
> ...




Since it's floating you might curve the edges or something, might look a little less odd (unless of course you can fix it's location).  And I do realize it would either look different from the main page or need changing on the main page.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 29, 2003)

Looks good in Safari.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 29, 2003)

BobROE said:
			
		

> Since it's floating you might curve the edges or something, might look a little less odd (unless of course you can fix it's location).  And I do realize it would either look different from the main page or need changing on the main page.




I have one solution awaiting Russ' approval, if it doesn't get the pass I'll go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 29, 2003)

Now if we could just do something about the six menus that pop open every time I try to use the Back button on my browser...

"That's not a bug...it's a feature!"


----------



## BSF (Nov 29, 2003)

Nifty!  Looks good - even if everything isn't as perfectly aligned as you would like.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 30, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Now if we could just do something about the six menus that pop open every time I try to use the Back button on my browser...
> 
> "That's not a bug...it's a feature!"




What browser are you using? (and why didn't you complain when I implemented these on the news server, it's the same darn script for crying out loud).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 30, 2003)

Maybe we (er, i mean you and russ) can set up a seprate, mirror, enworld for betatesting of new scripts and looks? Choose some people from the metaforum to have access to the page so they can click around and tell anything they notice, etc etc.

It might be a better idea then you testing it at home on a closed system. Or on the open site where it can screw stuff up.

Plus russ can see how it really looks.

Anyone like this idea?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 30, 2003)

Russ and I can already look at themes under construction on this server.  Indeed there's a couple of new ones awaiting his approval for inclusion.

Contrary to popular myth, one can NOT crash the server with a bad theme (although you can certainly crash a browser if you don't know what you're doing).


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 30, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> What browser are you using? (and why didn't you complain when I implemented these on the news server, it's the same darn script for crying out loud).




IE6.

And because I use the news server as a way to get to the boards.  The script is _useful_ on the news server.  Here it's annoying.  The way pop-ups are annoying.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 30, 2003)

Oooh...it looks good now, though.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 30, 2003)

The new look up top is really good and the best one yet. I didn't like the look of the floating menu whatsoever. The 3e BG with the menus and better looking logo are crisp. Well done. 

Edit:  One thing I would remove - The little ENworld logo in the very top menu.  It looks kinda silly right next to the bigger one (which looks much better than the old one).


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 30, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> The new look up top is really good and the best one yet. I didn't like the look of the floating menu whatsoever. The 3e BG with the menus and better looking logo are crisp. Well done.
> 
> Edit:  One thing I would remove - The little ENworld logo in the very top menu.  It looks kinda silly right next to the bigger one (which looks much better than the old one).




The corner piece is there to thematically connect this page to others that don't have the ENWorld logo anywhere else on the page, like the homepage of _Dusk_.  Also, in the future I might make a scheme without the larger ENWorld logo for one or more reasons, but if I do that tiny corner piece will remain in place as a consistent element that never changes from page to page at ENWorld.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 30, 2003)

I like it...but I've noticed that ENWorld seems to be loading VERY slowly now. Is that just the server acting up or could it be that neat bar at the top?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 30, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I like it...but I've noticed that ENWorld seems to be loading VERY slowly now. Is that just the server acting up or could it be that neat bar at the top?




That's just the server having issues.  Styles can't cause such slowdowns.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 30, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> That's just the server having issues.  Styles can't cause such slowdowns.



 Hm...well, I switched the style to the old EN Classic version without the bar. Its running just fine now...coincidence?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 30, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hm...well, I switched the style to the old EN Classic version without the bar. Its running just fine now...coincidence?




Yes.  The server must pass the same amount of data to you regardless of scheme used.


----------



## 2d6 (Dec 1, 2003)

For some reason the menus didn't work for me in opera 7.2, I upgraded to 7.23 and now they work fine.

I might add that they look very nice.


----------



## Lola (Dec 1, 2003)

I LOVE the holiday style....

"Kobolds roasting on an open fire...
Goblins nipping at your heels..
Yultide songs being sung by a bard...
and folks dressed up in iron clothes..."


----------

